

Ex-Googlers Won't Found The Next Google - erratic
http://www.businessinsider.com/why-the-next-google-wont-be-founded-by-an-ex-googler-2010-3

======
Hunchr
This is a list of the mostly modest startups created by ex-Googlers. Look for
the "View As One Page"link at the bottom.

